# Do you get rich by doing UE or Uber?



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

I saw alot of people posted that they earned 400 or 500 bucks/ day.. So my assumption is that those particular gig workers have an iron man body with infinite stamina, they can save up 500k in no time..

Who saved up 500k or even 1 million with just UE/UBER?

I did the math.. If you work 6 days/week earning 500 bucks/day, in a year you can earn 156K per year..

In your 7th year, you can be a millionaire..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's time for the Funky Gibbon. This probably didn't reach the States way back when. Ohhh, what you were missing out on.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I saw alot of people posted that they earned 400 or 500 bucks/ day.. So my assumption is that those particular gig workers have an iron man body with infinite stamina, they can save up 500k in no time..
> 
> Who saved up 500k or even 1 million with just UE/UBER?
> 
> ...


If I had a tip for everytime I was told a PAX would tip in the app I would of been a multimillionaire.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have had a couple of $500+ days, but I've worked many 16+ hour days. A $500 day is a fluke and not repeatable, at least in my market. You're lucky to make $300 if you work 16 hours every day.

That said, I am rich. You don't need to be a millionaire to be rich. I'm a thousandaire.. Being rich is a subjective perspecitve, not an objective reality.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have had a couple of $500+ days, but I've worked many 16+ hour days. A $500 day is a fluke and not repeatable, at least in my market. You're lucky to make $300 if you work 16 hours every day.
> 
> That said, I am rich. You don't need to be a millionaire to be rich. I'm a thousandaire and it has made me rich. Being rich is a subjective perspecitve, not an objective reality.


This is a troll thread. There are not "lots of people posting that they earn $400 to $500 per day".


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

using "alot of people that earned 500 bucks" is a wrong way to put it.. But recently I keep seeing these threads..

https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-...e-deliveries-without-any-quest-promos.411772/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-making-3000-a-week-driving-with-uber.409126/
I agreed 500/day may be too much.. but 300-400/day doesn't seem to be for some people


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've probably had 10 $500 days in my market over the last 6 years. I've also probably had 50 $300 days but again in 6 years or 2200 days. In my market, any time I'm over$30 an hour, I'm doing really well. Last night managed to clock $135 in 4:10 which to me is a win. Most days there aren't 12 good hours.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> In your 7th year, you can be a millionaire..


.....living in the basement of their parents' house with no bills?¿ OK, maybe.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes. I am so rich... I have many badges.... one day I will trade them and be rich .


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You don’t consider the spend side of the equation....yeah, we make mad cash, but the lifestyle requirements of the gig should not be underestimated


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> , but the lifestyle requirements of the gig should not be underestimated


Cocaine and hookers??? What is this lifestyle you speak of?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's time for the Funky Gibbon. This probably didn't reach the States way back when. Ohhh, what you were missing out on.


Give me more of that Funky Gibbon!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> If I had a tip for everytime I was told a PAX would tip in the app I would of been a multimillionaire.


I had a guy today say, "I'll tip you $20" for giving him a jump. I pulled up, swiped to start the trip and assumed I'd get paid for nothing more than $4 for a trip to nowhere. I made $8 on the fare (he insisted we wait two minutes before trying to start his car...OK no problem), and he actually gave me a $20 tip. It also happened to be my last Pass on a Drive Pass I purchased (and 1.3x). Capped off my week, pushing me over $1.21/mile earnings on payout tonight.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Yep, you get rich. Come join the Uber army, and while you wait, can I interest you in any of these Amway products?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> Do you get rich by doing UE or Uber?


Let's put it this way.

When Tony Robbins - arguably the nation's top life and business strategist, and a world authority on leadership psychology, embraces life at its fullest and most meaningful, when he truly unleashes the power within, he will apply to be an Über _driver._

.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

A net worth of $5k makes you wealthier than half of the world.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> .....living in the basement of their parents' house with no bills?¿ OK, maybe.


Or just not racking up debt to compete with other people in debt doing the same.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Areyousure said:


> A net worth of $5k makes you wealthier than half of the world.
> View attachment 505799


A net worth of $1.00 makes you wealthier than 1 in 5 Americans.

And probably half of Uber drivers.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/o...holds-have-zero-or-negative-wealth-2017-11-11


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> I saw alot of people posted that they earned 400 or 500 bucks/ day.. So my assumption is that those particular gig workers have an iron man body with infinite stamina, they can save up 500k in no time..
> 
> Who saved up 500k or even 1 million with just UE/UBER?
> 
> ...


RICH BEYOND DREAMS !
6 YEAR OLD CAR
2 MEALS A DAY !
ELECTRICITY !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Or just not racking up debt to compete with other people in debt doing the same.


um, I think you missed the main direction of this thread. You can't be a 'millionaire' if you have debt that exceeds your assets.

Read the OP again......


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Not many people really want to uber 12-15 hours a day for seven years straight


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> I saw alot of people posted that they earned 400 or 500 bucks/ day.. So my assumption is that those particular gig workers have an iron man body with infinite stamina, they can save up 500k in no time..
> 
> Who saved up 500k or even 1 million with just UE/UBER?
> 
> ...


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Can someone help me with my math? I want to know how many hours a week to work to make the $150k a year. 

( $15 per hour gross - $5 an hour expense ) * X hours = $3,000 per week

X?!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I saw alot of people posted that they earned 400 or 500 bucks/ day.. So my assumption is that those particular gig workers have an iron man body with infinite stamina, they can save up 500k in no time..
> 
> Who saved up 500k or even 1 million with just UE/UBER?
> 
> ...


No you definitely saw wrong, very few people can make that happen on a consistent basis. Besides me I've seen only one other person claim to do it for a few weeks or a month.

If you haven't yet soaked your feet in ice cold water to get rid of the inflammation, I highly doubt you are anywhere near 12-15 hours a day on a consistent basis.

Why would you be sitting on that kind of money and for that long? Maybe 500k within 3.5-5 years but I would start investing in passive income right away.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Areyousure said:


> Can someone help me with my math? I want to know how many hours a week to work to make the $150k a year.
> 
> ( $15 per hour gross - $5 an hour expense ) * X hours = $3,000 per week
> 
> X?!


300

&#129315;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> 300
> 
> &#129315;


We believe in you, @Areyousure


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

24 x 7 = 🤔


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

You can’t use some voodoo math and say people will be millionaires doing Uber. 
That would be like me saying I averaged $1300 last week, so that means I’ll make $67,600 this year.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> You can't use some voodoo math and say people will be millionaires doing Uber.
> That would be like me saying I averaged $1300 last week, so that means I'll make $67,600 this year.


Becoming a millionaire is not only achieved through salary alone, but through investment decisions.

What's stopping you from making $67k?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Becoming a millionaire is not only achieved through salary alone, but through investment decisions.
> 
> What's stopping you from making $67k?


If you mean making 67k from Uber alone, I say I won't work all year without time off/vacation. That was my point when the OP said some infinite stamina person could become a millionaire after 7 years, it's voodoo math.
As for me making 67k+ per year, I do have other sources of income and investments and I do hustle to make at least 1k per week, the 1,300 mentioned was just one slice of the pie. I do most most of the preventive maintenance on my car myself (fluid changes, brake pads, filters, spark plugs) so the money I earned is being saved and not transferred from my bank to some car shop's account.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Becoming a millionaire is not only achieved through salary alone, but through investment decisions.
> 
> What's stopping you from making $67k?


Yesss, investments is the best way to double your money. That's why I've been investing in one money making deal for decades, ever heard of the Donny & Marie dinner plate set? It will only double in value over time. I almost had a complete set but after a series of bad mishaps with a microwave oven and hot pockets, my set is 43% complete. 
Anyone know of any local wig shops that buy human hair? Or any blood banks willing to buy tainted blood?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

You need a real job if yo want to be rich. JK


----------

